# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Cfare ju ka bere te buzeqeshni sot?

## broken_smile

nje shkembim mesazhesh...  :buzeqeshje: 

-prendiamo una piazza stasera? (gabimisht ne vend te "pizza")
-come no...quale vuoi, piazza duomo, piazza san pietro, piazza maggiore, piazza del plebiscito...? 

----------------------------

p.s. kisha edhe nje verejtje ne lidhje me temat e meparshme si kjo...pashe qe jane fshire te gjitha...nese disa tema zene vend teper ne forum, ka plot te tjera qe mund te fshihen te nenforumi i lojrave.. ama s'me duket mire te fshihen tema si kjo ku forumistat shpesh here shkruajne per perjetimet e tyre, qofshin keto edhe gjera te thjeshta te se perditshmes, gjithsesi mbeten kujtime te bukura...dhe pse jo, eshte edhe bukur t'i rilexosh ndonjehere...

----------


## Cerebro

> nje shkembim mesazhesh... 
> 
> -prendiamo una piazza stasera? (gabimisht ne vend te "pizza")
> -come no...quale vuoi, piazza duomo, piazza san pietro, piazza maggiore, piazza del plebiscito...? 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> p.s. kisha edhe nje verejtje ne lidhje me temat e meparshme si kjo...pashe qe jane fshire te gjitha...nese disa tema zene vend teper ne forum, ka plot te tjera qe mund te fshihen te nenforumi i lojrave.. ama s'me duket mire te fshihen tema si kjo ku forumistat shpesh here shkruajne per perjetimet e tyre, qofshin keto edhe gjera te thjeshta te se perditshmes, gjithsesi mbeten kujtime te bukura...dhe pse jo, eshte edhe bukur t'i rilexosh ndonjehere...


Me ça e more picën, si përfundim?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Cerebro

Sot nuk kam buzëqeshur, por i kam dhënë vetes një gjysmëbuzëqeshje ironike meqë shkova për vrap, pasi kisha mbi 4 muaj pa bërë fare aktivitet fizik. Kam/kisha shtuar pak bark; pak fare.
Edhe teksa vrapoja rrotull pallatit të sportit që kemi këtu në qytet, e pash veten në gjendje të keqe fare. Po ma kalonte edhe një barkderr tek 40-50 vjeç. Aty u hidhërova... nuk e doja më veten!  :i ngrysur:  Sa poshtë kam rënë, mendova!  :joker:

----------


## broken_smile

> Me ça e more picën, si përfundim?


s'e kam marre akoma...zakonisht marr vegetariana ose margherita  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

> Sot nuk kam buzëqeshur, por i kam dhënë vetes një gjysmëbuzëqeshje ironike meqë shkova për vrap, pasi kisha mbi 4 muaj pa bërë fare aktivitet fizik. Kam/kisha shtuar pak bark; pak fare.
> Edhe teksa vrapoja rrotull pallatit të sportit që kemi këtu në qytet, e pash veten në gjendje të keqe fare. Po ma kalonte edhe një barkderr tek 40-50 vjeç. Aty u hidhërova... nuk e doja më veten!  Sa poshtë kam rënë, mendova!


dalengadale, pa u ngutur... e do ia dalesh mbane edhe ti qe te buzeqeshesh duke vrapuar :-)

----------


## Cerebro

> dalengadale, pa u ngutur... e do ia dalesh mbane edhe ti qe te buzeqeshesh duke vrapuar :-)


Opo për ashtu nuk të fal unë... Vetëm se ishte vrapi i parë pas një stopi shumë të gjatë. 
Broken Smile, si është ai rregulli? Rrahjet e zemrës nën "200 minus moshën"?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

> Opo për ashtu nuk të fal unë... Vetëm se ishte vrapi i parë pas një stopi shumë të gjatë. 
> Broken Smile, si është ai rregulli? Rrahjet e zemrës nën "200 minus moshën"?


220 ne mos gaboj...mesatarisht, nese nuk ke probleme shendetesore.

----------


## skender76

Kam marre nje piaggio 50cc te 76-es qe 4-5 vjet, me iden qe kur te kem kohe te lire ti bej nje restaurim total.

Posi, posi, kohe te lire... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

> Kam marre nje piaggio 50cc te 76-es qe 4-5 vjet, me iden qe kur te kem kohe te lire ti bej nje restaurim total.
> 
> Posi, posi, kohe te lire...


keshtu ka bere nje shoku im me nje vespa, ngjyre verde acqua. shume e bukur...
kur u martua nje shoku jone para pak kohesh ketu, beri vetem cerimonia civile, ne palazzo reale. doli pastaj me nusen mbi vespa  :buzeqeshje: 

sot kam qeshur me macen sikurse cdo mengjes, kur bej kafen e le mbi tavolinen afer dritares qe te ftohet..me vrap vjen macja, e degjon eren edhe kur eshte larg te dhoma, hidhet siper filxhanit dhe fillon duke e mbuluar ashtu si ben me nevojat e saja...s'e duron dot, kushedi c'i duket kafja  :buzeqeshje:  e ben nganjehere edhe kur une e kam filxhanin ne dore, m'i shtremberon ato turickat e leviz putren ne ajer gjasme po mbulon filxhanin :-D

----------


## broken_smile

sa gjera te bukura ndodhin neper bote  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

nje pellumb mistrec ma beri me hile sot... kur po kthehesha nga puna e pashe te shtrire ne mes te rruges...ngaqe ishte ne pozicion jo normal dyshova se ishte o i plagosur ose shume plak dhe i kishte ardhur momenti. iu afrova pak, nuk levizte...dielli te trulloste..s'ma bente zemra ta lija ashtu, e kam bere njehere me nje mace te plagosur ne shqiperi dhe qe atehere thashe kurre me, akoma sot e kujtoj ate dite... kisha nje qese me vete dhe mendova ta kapja me qesen e ta lija ne lulishten afer, te pakten te vuante ne hije e jo aty ne mes te rruges... sa behem gati ta kap, fap ngrihet menjehere ai, sikur u rinua  :ngerdheshje:  fiuuu me mire keshtu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marya

Nje lajm
Ne nje vend i amerikes te gjithe funksionaret ishin ne shomazh teknik per nja dy jave  dhe pas 9 muajve neper maternitete kishte dyndje te madhe :shkelje syri:

----------


## FarushProfesori



----------


## Busy Girl

Nje email i derguar gabimisht  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Vinjol

Ot e  kam  pase ba  pushim deri  tani..  me vone si dihet

----------


## Busy Girl

biseda me miken tim te zemres me ka marre malli per te ..  :i ngrysur:

----------


## par

me ka stresuar pa mase pritja tek bkt per tr bere pagese kredie, nga qe kishte radhe te gjate, plot 3 ore radhe
nderkohe qe burokratet e bankes sua ndinte fare per klientet qe pritnin ne radhe me ore te tana.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

par pse eshte per te qeshur kjo? :/

fakti qe kam pushim sot..ohoho qejf  :perqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

Kate, nje vajze shume e dashur me probleme mendore. Sa here me takon pasi ka kaluar ca kohe, do me puthi e do me perqafoje se s'ben, po jo vetem njehere. Ne radhe te pare ama me pyet per mamin nese nuk na shikon bashke te dyja. 'Kate, por e sheh me shpesh se une mamin tim i them', 'è vero thote, sei tanto bella e ti voglio bene, me thote. Mos ik pa me pershendetur, nuk harron asnjehere  :buzeqeshje:

----------

*~Rexhina~* (13-08-2014)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

po ti i kendon ate kengen

Piccola Keti?

----------

